# Post-Neuter Walks?



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, 7-14 days with no walks? That seems like a long time to me. Merl was a year old when he was neutered but we still started walks after about 3-4 days. I don't think we did our hour long walks though.....probably about 30 min. I honestly don't see the harm with a leashed walk. I would ask the vet about it again?? 

I'll be interested in hearing other opinions on this.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont remember being told they couldnt have walks, just no running or jumping. My Beau had walks when he got strong after his bloat surgery and his stitches were almost covering his stomach.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Both my guys went for walks within 5 days of their neuters. As long as everything is healing up nicely I think you should be fine.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Rufus hasn't been neutered but when we had our Shepherd and Malamute done we were told to wait 48 hours and then do leash walks only for 7-10 days. After that he could go back to normal exercise. I would think as long as things are healing well, the controlled exercise would be fine but I would ask your vet just to be sure.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the input. My gut feeling is the vet was being over cautious, knowing puppies will be puppies, she just wanted us to keep a very close eye on things. Being day 4 after surgery I think we'll take him for a short walk today, around the park near our house. I imagine what Knox REALLY wants to is RUN. Heal, boy, heal!


----------



## Wellsathom (Jun 26, 2019)

My Rocco was neutered yesterday. I was told to not walk him for 10 days. I'm making a parental decision to take him on short leisurely walks. His energy level is through the roof! Since he is doing so well from surgery, I think it's in his best interest.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

ohdish! said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Knox was neutered this past Tuesday. As far as he is concerned he is ready to explore the world again but vet says no walks for 7-14 days. That seems so long! Has anyone done walks earlier than this, after a neuter? If so, were there any complications? I want to do what's best and safest for Knox, of course. If we have to wait, so be it. Thanks for your advice.



This isn't rocket science. Listen to what your Vet told you.

What other people did with their dogs isn't relevant. The Veterinary professional that did the surgery on YOUR dog gave you instructions to follow. No two surgical procedures are identical. They may be very similar but not identical.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Short quiet walks on the leash. No running and jumping for at least 10 days. They can get a problem in the empty sac which can fill with blood/water and take several days to get back to normal. Please do not let him off leash too early.


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

That's funny. My vet had told me, after Cookie was neutered, that I can walk him like normal (however, he was a senior already, so he didn't run/jump anyway). He was just prohibited to get into the water until the incision healed. 

Did the vet remove the sacks as well? If he did, it makes sense not to walk him for 10 days, because of the stitches.


----------

